# Sunkist Cordovan



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

She sure is a purdy little thing.


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Shes a blonde!


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

I assume she is from Russell's, I have a fair number hives with those queens they sure are nice to work...thanks for the pic.


----------



## jhs494 (May 6, 2009)

Beautiful looking bee. Very nice color.
Does the queen look as light as the workers?

Thanks for sharing this picture with us!

Joe


----------



## thenance007 (May 25, 2011)

So jealous--can't wait to get mine!


----------



## brushmouth (Jan 17, 2010)

sfisher said:


> View attachment 1666
> 
> Just hatched Sunkist Cordovan


Looks like a mite stuck to her, near the root of her right wing?
Very good close up shot. 

BM


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes the queen is from Russel.
Yes the queen does look the same.
I dont think it is a mite, just looks like where the wing connects.

Thanks Steve


----------



## brushmouth (Jan 17, 2010)

sfisher said:


> Yes the queen is from Russel.
> Yes the queen does look the same.
> I dont think it is a mite, just looks like where the wing connects.
> 
> Thanks Steve


Steve,
It is just just part of the body, my mistake.
Sorry about that

BM


----------

